# Spalted maple



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

here is a picture of the spalted maple that I cut from the limb that fall on my shop back in February, I wiped a quick coat BLO on it just to see how it looked. 

Can a whole tree spalt while standing? 
I think the tree died a year ago. I didn't cut it down in the spring because I was waiting to see if it was alive or not.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chuck M said:


> Can a whole tree spalt while standing?


Yes. It's not as common as in a fallen tree though (spalt). But I have milled several standing dead trees that were spalted. This is the butt end of a white oak tree the day it was felled, it had stood dead for many years.















.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

that oak looks awesome.


----------



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

Daren: How would you mill that Oak?, 1/4 saw or what?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It was too small to 1/4 saw...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/todays-load-6426/



.


----------

